# crab update...



## Wiggler (Dec 23, 2000)

checked the trap today and had a pile... here are some pic... check out how blue these things are... awesome!! cooking them tomorrow..



























how cool is this??? no idea how they taste.. but will find out tomorrow.. :yikes: :help: :coolgleam


----------



## timberdoodle528 (Nov 25, 2003)

Those are very cool looking, and it's good to see you get past the fear of grabbing them. :lol:


----------



## Wiggler (Dec 23, 2000)

TD.. im a sissy... i had my neighbor clean them for me.... LMAO!!!:lol: he is teaching me the ways of the crab-masters... :SHOCKED: i had one almost latch unto my ... umm shorts as i was trying to clean him.. im told it hurts like heck when they grab ya.... :help: :gaga: :gaga:


----------



## ART (Jul 7, 2004)

Very aggressive they are....back up with their claws in the air- and fast too.
I brought on back from North Carolina in a cooler, and tossed it into my fish tank. Bad move- it caught and ate all my fish while I wasn't looking.
Didn't touch the anemones though...
Blues taste good, but you will work for the meat with the thin legs and the meat encased in thin shell like structures.


----------



## slowpoke69 (Nov 29, 2010)

awesome I love crab. I lived for a few years in WA. and did some crabbing out there. Wait where did you get those? I didn't think MI had crab.


----------



## CMRM (Jul 31, 2006)

yum

once you get done steaming them, they look like my avatar.


----------



## Black Powder Trapper (Feb 15, 2008)

slowpoke69 said:


> awesome I love crab. I lived for a few years in WA. and did some crabbing out there. Wait where did you get those? I didn't think MI had crab.


Wiggler is in Flordia with some good eating


----------



## Wiggler (Dec 23, 2000)

im living the dream in florida on pine island for the winter... so when you guys lose all your snow, i will come home. but until than.. im crabbin and fishin. no place id rather be right now... :coolgleam  :fish2:


----------



## motorcop1 (Nov 4, 2006)

Man I like ya but after the 3rd week in a row of blistering wind and running away from sliding cars trying to kill me I'm thinking you suck right now!!!!!


----------



## Wiggler (Dec 23, 2000)

motorcop1 said:


> Man I like ya but after the 3rd week in a row of blistering wind and running away from sliding cars trying to kill me I'm thinking you suck right now!!!!!


hahahahahahaha dont hate me.... live through my dreams with me.. :corkysm55


----------



## Lovells (Dec 16, 2009)

Wiggler said:


> hahahahahahaha dont hate me.... live through my dreams with me.. :corkysm55


 
In other words are you saying, hate the game not the players


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

Reminds me of a crabbin' story when we were on spring break in High School.


We went blue crab fishin' off the pier in Myrtle Beach,,,,,


the next day at our hotel,,, the pool had to be drained, the elevator was shut down and 2 floors were completely closed off...:lol:


----------



## Beaverhunter2 (Jan 22, 2005)

William H Bonney said:


> Reminds me of a crabbin' story when we were on spring break in High School.
> 
> 
> We went blue crab fishin' off the pier in Myrtle Beach,,,,,
> ...


 
???????????????

(Sorry- I'm slow.)


----------



## Playin' Hooky (Aug 29, 2002)

There's some fine eating! you will work for the spoils, and the meat is softer than snow or king crab, but it is very delicious!

Did you check out that crab site? It describes how to clean out the meat. Says an experienced cleaner can do one in about a minute--I DEFINITELY need more experience!

Draw the butter and enjoy!


----------

